
Twitter Censoring Trump Supporters Replying to @POTUS - mbgaxyz
https://medium.com/@mikekeen/twitter-censoring-trump-supporters-a1f1d9a87cda#.kx2yz48rj
======
bub_davos
I'm not pro-trump and I find this quite interesting

~~~
anigbrowl
'[platform] is censoring muh posts!' is usually a good indicator of
unreliability in internet discourse. Perhaps other users are just flagging his
tweets - marketplace of ideas and all that.

I too have a small number of twitter followers and so my tweets normally fall
far down the stack within a minute or two of being posted, despite my anti-
Trump stance and rapier wit. Ermahgerd I'm being censored, this is serious
bidness u guise.

------
uladzislau
Doesn't look good on Twitter if it's true.

